# Crystal Lettuce Overdrive (Black Edition) Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (Aug 24, 2022)

Ah, That's Better!!! :


----------



## Robert (Aug 24, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Ah, That's Better!!! :



Was going to say, you better check your component values because that pedal is way too dark.


----------



## Deperduci (Aug 24, 2022)

Hook a TC up to it,should balance out


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 29, 2022)

Just needed to stick a light OD in front of it.


----------

